# ***WANTED*** 1990 240SX Air Regulator



## 280ZXR (Dec 8, 2005)

I am in need of a....in good operating order, new or used, 1990 Nissan 240SX Air Regulator. I figure that there are a lot of people out there, who have done engine conversions to there 240's and have these old parts lying around. If anyone knows anyone who has one or is selling one, please email me. I would prefer a used one that operates well. 

Thank you!,

Erik - AKA = 280ZXR
1979 Datsun 280ZXR
1990 Nissan 240SX


----------

